# Big Ted the Bear (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Introducing Big Ted the Bear. As the name suggests he's a very big bear, he stands at 26 inches/66cms and sits at 17 inches/43cms. He has large paws and feet, seems he has a bit of growing to do yet!!

I have never seen a knitting pattern for a very big bear and I was challenged by my young son to design one using a whole pack, 400 grams, of yarn. Always up for a challenge I decided to try and even I was amazed how Big Ted evolved!

He is designed with his legs and body as one piece, head, ears and arms need to be worked separately and attached. I couldn't find a safety nose big enough so there are directions for a knitted nose.

Pattern includes a waistcoat design especially for Big Ted and step by step sewing/assembly directions full of photos and tips to help you create your Big Ted.

Price: £3.50/$5.50

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/211960028/big-ted-the-bear?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-ted-the-bear


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

You've done it again!

He is marvellous Pat, you are so good with your designs.

Natalie


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Ted is amazing, Pat! I just love that picture with Poppy and the bears! Great design and great work! :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you  I put the photo with Poppy on to give an idea of his size lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness Pat, He's Gorgeous. and HUGE. What a lovely treat for us. We have been begging for a BIG Bear for years and you've always said, ''Maybe one day''. I love him. Apart from the beautiful little model Poppy, sitting with him, Titch is 9'' tall standing, so goodness me, that's giving me some idea as to his height. A Poppet Bear would sit in his paw, LOL. Now this guy needs a very Regal name. That will take some thinking as I knit away. I don't think he will only take up a days knitting time!!!! On another note, your little darling flower is growing so fast. Where was Rowan during this photo shoot. Maybe we could see him later too. I'm sure he has claimed one of these Bears. Pat, You have certainly worked your socks off for this gorgeous fella, Ted. Oh sorry, BIG Ted.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Perfect time of year to introduce your wonderful Big Ted.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Pat, I am so glad you design these bears for us knitters. I'm trying to learn to crochet, and may someday be able to do simple amigurumi; but I really do enjoy your bears where we speak the same language. And your put-together instructions are great, too. Keep them coming.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very cute -I am finishing a monkey. Just finished a bunny and panda bear. Three grandchildren waiting for them. Your patterns are really nice with great detailed directions. Love to see what you create.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Super! Made the purchase and downloaded the pattern to read. The pictures are great and clear. It will be a while before am able to make this, but it is definitely a project that will be accomplished. 
Thank you Pat for another wonderful bear. Am looking forward to making Big Ted. 
Fondly, D.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love this really Big Ted! The picture with Poppy is adorable and really does give me an idea of just how big Big Ted is. I've never seen a knitted bear this size before. Going to get the pattern and start one as I actually have enough yarn of one color on hand for him. A big thanks to your son for giving you the challenge so that we all benefited with another one of your fantastic patterns.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute :-D :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, he is wonderful!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooh he looks like a winner. 


Congrats Pat on getting a mention in this weeks Woman's Weekly.

The Julie Walters/ Paddington article. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Ooh he looks like a winner.
> 
> Congrats Pat on getting a mention in this weeks Woman's Weekly.
> 
> ...


Do what?? I've not seen that! Oh boy. I'm on my way out to the shops!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Now that's a big bear! Love your little model too


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!xx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Perfect name for this big fellow, Pat! He'll be giving and getting big hugs, too! He's wonderful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you all for your lovely comments 

Found the article in Woman's Weekly


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats, Pat! I'm so excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Way to go Pat! Now don't go getting to big for us little folks with being seen on national TV with your Poppets and now in a major magazine with your bears! He's a very sweet bear by the way.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! You're getting to be a real celebrity!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Yes, our Pat is our celebrity and why shouldn't she be. She just designed a huge teddy that I know many of us will enjoy making, me for one. Way to go girl... on tv.. now in a magazine.. holy crow.. Well, at least most of us can say.. Oh Pat.. that teddy bear lady that does all those toy designs... yes, we know her her from way back when she only had one pattern going. lol

But seriously Pat, what can I say that I haven't said so many times before about your designs. Your just a amazing designer. Pattern is always so well written and easy to follow. So no one should be intimidated to knit up any of your patterns. 

Great Job Girlfriend!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Look at that handsome BIG Ted! He is fabulous and I can't wait to make him! Pat, each one of your designs are so easy to make and you do such a wonderful job walking us through them, step by step. And your prices are so reasonable, too! Thank you for sharing your talent with us all and we are so proud of you for having the article in Women's Weekly! How exciting!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Love him! ;-) thank you soooo much! And little Poppy is so precious!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh dear, now all my projects are being put on hold so I can make BiG Ted for Maxwell (another Christmas pressie)! He must have Big Ted, he is gorgeous Pat and I love his Waistcoat. Maybe it will be large enough to make 2 of them, one for him and one for Maxwell! I agree with everyone else, thank you so much for designing some of the most wonderful patterns, so easy to do and especially for beginners up to very experienced knitters!!! 
And, that Poppy is precious and growing like a weed! Also, congratulations to you for the Woman's Weekly publication!! You are getting lots of attention with your wonderful patterns.
I just love Big Ted and will start on him tonight!! Good thing I have lots of Fun Fur, Chenille, and Eskimo yarns. I am going now to decide which to use!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Pat, you're at it again and these are spectacular!!! Thank you for the peek last week, well worth the wait!!!!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awww Pat, You are famous in print, for the millions of 'Woman's Weekly' readers as well as the shopping channels. Soon you will be working your socks off to keep up the demand for Huggables. All this is because of your hard work. You well deserve your December break. What did you name your first Bear and is he on view for all to see? Send us a close-up photo of him.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Alas Chris, someone called in and liked him so he went home with them and is no longer  I just can't say no to another bear lover lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohhhh No! Now you haven't got anything to look at and say ''You were my first lovely Huggable''. Oh I forgot. Him indoors. LOL.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

So cute but does Poppy look a little apprehensive! &#128059;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> So cute but does Poppy look a little apprehensive! 🐻


Looking at her face I have to agree with you  But she actually quite liked being cuddled up with the bears lol!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Pat on another superb design! Big Ted is delightful and you seem to have done a great job!

Like the comments from others, I am going to have to check my stash to see if I have enough yarn to knit one! Will be off to get the pattern!

Little Poppy looks so cute and regal sitting with the Bears! She is growing up so fast!

Congratulations on your TV mention as well as the Women's weekly. Which TV is that? You deserve it after all your hard work!

Thanks, once again for another lovely design. We just can't keep up with you!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW!!!!! Pat, these feet are knitting up BIG. I love him already.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> WOW!!!!! Pat, these feet are knitting up BIG. I love him already.


7 inches Chris, I measured them lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I hope the tummy comes up to expectations of a 'Gypsycream' tummy. Whoops.... The Ted's that is. *Chuckle*


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Woweeee! Just another wonderful, amazing bear. Don't know how you do it, but soooo glad you do. Thank you.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome. I just bought and downloaded the pattern


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I love him, and your picture with Poppy is darling. Alas, I have a poppet waiting for stuffing snd clothes beforeI can start another project.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Now that's what I call "BIG". They are beautiful.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Super!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you 

Yes Chris, this bear is no exception, he has big feet and big tum


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

You do such beautiful work! Your poppers are on my list, too!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Poppets


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable! Love the big size. Thanks Pat,nice work.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful Big Bear. Can't wait to get the pattern.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Big Ted is way to cool..I love him...I could just sit and hug him all day!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Pat, you are amazing! There are no words to describe Big Ted!! I absolutely love every huge bit of him!!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

so cute, maybe since its bigger, I can use bigger needles,? does the bigger size make it an easier pattern since legs and feet and body are all one piece? 

Thanks for this new bear!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous (of course) :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your recognition Pat.. it is well deserved. Absolutely love this large bear.. and alas Tatianna saw him yesterday.. you know the result.. will knit it for her after all the Christmas gifts are done.. she is in love..! ( as I told you she would be.!
Gran had better keep her needles clicking. lol xo WS


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

knitting2day said:


> so cute, maybe since its bigger, I can use bigger needles,? does the bigger size make it an easier pattern since legs and feet and body are all one piece?
> 
> Thanks for this new bear!


I still use the same needle size, 3.5mm/4US because I use the same weight of yarn and its important to create a tight knitted fabric for toys, you don't want your stuffing peeping through your work.

Its a big knit, not sure if its any easier but the legs and body are knitted as one piece so if anything its a quicker/easier sew up


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done Pat!! Another bear to hug!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

WOW!!! Do you EVER run out of ideas!!!????!!! I think not. He is absolutely WONDERFUL!!! My 8 month old grandson would go NUTS over him! 

Btw, I'm still dealing with my frozen shoulder, so I still have yet to finish my baby polar bear. I am enough better, though, that I've been told that I can try knitting again very soon. So, hopefully, it won't be too much longer.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

AWWWW! He is adorable!All of them are!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for creating Big Ted! I've purchased & printed out the pattern already and am really anticipating making up this cutie-pie. Also appreciate your including the little Waistcoat pattern within the overall pattern --- thought at first I'd missed it, but right there it was, beginning on page 7! LOVE those Bonuses!! - Jan


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em!! 


Gypsycream said:


> Introducing Big Ted the Bear. As the name suggests he's a very big bear, he stands at 26 inches/66cms and sits at 17 inches/43cms. He has large paws and feet, seems he has a bit of growing to do yet!!
> 
> I have never seen a knitting pattern for a very big bear and I was challenged by my young son to design one using a whole pack, 400 grams, of yarn. Always up for a challenge I decided to try and even I was amazed how Big Ted evolved!
> 
> ...


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I am in love with a bear's bear!!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, another great pattern!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL PAT, as usual you are an artist!
Toby's Mom


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic Big Bear!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous! The queen of bears has done it again .
Is there a pattern for baby Poppy too , lol They are all too sweet.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for another winner pattern Pat! Wrapping this one up as it has reached the 5 page limit.


----------

